# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Vallilanlaakson joukkoliikennekatu

## Jusa

Metro lehti 6.4.2014:


Kiistelty liikennehanke: Raitiovaunulinjojen kulku Vallilanlaakson läpi säästäisi matkustajien aikaa 



Kiistelty Vallilan joukkoliikennekatu maksaisi itsensä takaisin nopeasti. Näin kertoo tuore selvitys, jossa pistetään järjestykseen viisi mahdollista tulevaa liikennehanketta.

Selvityksessä arvioidaan, että etenkin raitiovaunulinjojen kulku Vallilanlaakson kautta lisäisi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ja säästäisi merkittävästi matkustajien aikaa.

Selvitystä käsitellään ensi viikolla Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa. Sen pohjalta ei kuitenkaan tehdä mitään päätöksiä tässä vaiheessa vaan se on vaan taustatietoa yleiskaavan valmistelua varten.

Joukkoliikennekatua on suunniteltu vanhaa rautatielinjaa pitkin halki Vallilanlaakson, Mäkelänkadulta Hämeenkadulle.

Alueen asukkaat vastustavat hanketta siksi, että he pelkäävät Vallilanlaakson ulkoilualueen ja luonnon tärveltyvän.

Edellinen valtuusto päätti täpärästi luopua joukkoliikennekadun suunnittelusta kaksi vuotta sitten. Katu on nousemassa takaisin poliittiseen keskusteluun, koska nyt suunnitellaan Kalasataman ja Pasilan välisiä raitioliikenneyhteyksiä sekä bussilinjan 506 korvaamista ratikalla.

Vallilanlaakson ohella kustannustehokkaaksi selvityksessä arvioidaan uuden eritasoliittymän rakentaminen Lahdenväylälle Malmin lentokentän ja Kivikon kohdalle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Edellinen valtuusto päätti täpärästi luopua joukkoliikennekadun suunnittelusta kaksi vuotta sitten. Katu on nousemassa takaisin poliittiseen keskusteluun, koska nyt suunnitellaan Kalasataman ja Pasilan välisiä raitioliikenneyhteyksiä sekä bussilinjan 506 korvaamista ratikalla.


Joukkoliikenne*katu* ja raitiotie ovat täysin eri asiat ympäristövaikutusten kannalta. En ihmettele ollenkaan, että kadulle puistoalueen läpi löytyy mittavaa vastustusta. Joukkoliikenne-sana kadun etuliitteenä ei muuta asiaa, mutta pilaa sinänsä hyvän hankkeen raitiotiestä.

Aiheesta keskustellaan myös Facebookin Lisää kaupunkia Helsinkiin -ryhmässä. Itse totesin siellä, että satamaradan paikalle tuleva raitiotie ei halkaise mitään virkistysalueita, koska satamarata oli siirtolapuutarhan ja kasvitieteellisen puutarhan välissä. Kumpikin on aidattu ja suljettu alue. Nurmirata jopa parantaa maisemaa verrattuna entiseen rautatiehen, joka oli sepelöity. Mutta 810 metriä leveä asfalttiura ja siinä ajavat dieselbussit ovat oikeasti häiriö, ainakin siirtolapuutarhan väelle, kasvitieteellisen puutarhan vieraille ja ratalinjan vieressä kulkevan kevyen liikenteen väylän käyttäjille.

Mutta kun tässä kaupungissa on ollut niin tavattoman vaikeata rakentaa raitioteitä, niin sitten käy näin.

Antero

----------

